# Samsung 7 slate tablet crashes when plugged in



## Slickmax (Jun 3, 2013)

So I was an idiot and got up off the couch when it was plugged in and I yanked the cord out of the tablets socket and now when I plug it into the tablet it just turns off and crashes, when I unplug it it turns back on. I can get a new charger but I don't know if I damaged the charger port or the chargers end. The little rubber ring on the end of the charger is chipped a little but I don't know if that would effect anything. I CAN plug the charger into the dock the tablet can sit on and it charges fine but the socket is a little different on the dock so maybe it doesnt get effected?


----------



## Slickmax (Jun 3, 2013)

The charger is also a lot looser in the charger hole of the tablet, like it falls out easily.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like it's broken. You might try one of those independent cell phone repair places to see if they can fix it. Otherwise you'll probably have to buy a new one.


----------

